# mc-4.7.4 make error,libslang.so: undefined reference to `tgetnum'



## parcival (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi,
I get the following error message with portmaster -ai -> (mc-4.7.4)


```
/usr/local/lib/libslang.so: undefined reference to `tgetnum'
/usr/local/lib/libslang.so: undefined reference to `tgetflag'
/usr/local/lib/libslang.so: undefined reference to `tgetent'
/usr/local/lib/libslang.so: undefined reference to `tgetstr'
gmake[3]: *** [mc] Fehler 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4/src'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4/src'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/misc/mc/work/mc-4.7.4'
gmake: *** [all] Fehler 2
```

OS = FreeBSD 8.1

What can i do ?

thx

Stefan


----------



## mievmk (Sep 9, 2010)

Same thing on 6.4-RELEASE-p7


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20090207:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/libslang and devel/libslang2
> AUTHOR: pgollucci@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



In short, remove libslang and install devel/libslang2.


----------



## ika256 (Sep 9, 2010)

in /usr/ports/misc/mc/Makefile 


```
87c87
< CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--with-screen=slang
---
> CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--with-screen=slang --with-slang-libs=/usr/local/lib
```
and compile again


----------



## parcival (Sep 9, 2010)

thx ika256
that is the trick 



			
				ika256 said:
			
		

> in /usr/ports/misc/mc/Makefile
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

Tricks are not solutions, and ignoring /usr/ports/UPDATING will get you into trouble with this and other ports in the long run..


----------



## spil (Sep 9, 2010)

Had this same problem


```
FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Wed Jul 21 06:55:14 CEST 2010
libslang2-2.2.2_1                   =   up-to-date with index
```

So the issue wasn't with libslang vs libslang2. The patch

```
87c87
< CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--with-screen=slang
---
> CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--with-screen=slang --with-slang-libs=/usr/local/lib
```
Fixed the issue for me. Probably to be added as a patch to the Makefile by the maintainer. Has anyone contacted fjoe on the issue or filed a PR yet?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 9, 2010)

I had libslang2 installed, but mc did 
not compile, and deselected libslang by
"make config"... instead.  I've not tried
that hack above...


----------



## mievmk (Sep 9, 2010)

```
# pkg_info | grep slang
libslang2-2.2.2_1   Routines for rapid alpha-numeric terminal applications deve
```



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Tricks are not solutions, and ignoring /usr/ports/UPDATING will get you into trouble with this and other ports in the long run..


----------



## parcival (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, SirDice
i have libslang2 look here:


```
# pkg_info | grep slang
libslang2-2.2.2_1   Routines for rapid alpha-numeric terminal applications deve
```

Do you have another idea, how one can make it better?



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Tricks are not solutions, and ignoring /usr/ports/UPDATING will get you into trouble with this and other ports in the long run..


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 10, 2010)

It is fixed in the ports tree already if one should csup...


----------

